# Sons of Anarchy anyone?



## Jade Tigress

OMG...I looooove this new series. I am so hooked on it. Unfortunately, the series finale was last week and I'm jonesing for a new episode. If they cancel this series I will be so PISSED.

If anyone else watches it, I'd love to discuss it. I want to see that ATF ***** strung up, and I think Jax and Piney are going to try and take over the club.


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigress said:


> OMG...I looooove this new series. I am so hooked on it. Unfortunately, the series finale was last week and I'm jonesing for a new episode. If they cancel this series I will be so PISSED.
> 
> If anyone else watches it, I'd love to discuss it. I want to see that ATF ***** strung up, and I think Jax and Piney are going to try and take over the club.


 

Sorry but I cannot help you...I have only seen a few of them, but *I love* the series..


----------



## elder999

I like the series, but there are a few things about it that irk me.

It's supposed to be in Cali, but all the bikers wear helmets, almost all the time.

A lot of the bikes have those ridiculous tiny windscreens on them. 

Jax wears sneakers to ride, and wears his jeans down below his waist (sags).

I think they'll kill the ATF ***** next season.......and, yeah, Jax and Piney will have some kind of takeover attempt-without Jax even knowing that Clay killed his Dad. Should be fun.....

_Sons of Anarchy_ renewed for season 2


----------



## Jade Tigress

elder999 said:


> I like the series, but there are a few things about it that irk me.
> 
> It's supposed to be in Cali, but all the bikers wear helmets, almost all the time.
> 
> A lot of the bikes have those ridiculous tiny windscreens on them.
> 
> Jax wears sneakers to ride, and wears his jeans down below his waist (sags).
> 
> I think they'll kill the ATF ***** next season.......and, yeah, Jax and Piney will have some kind of takeover attempt-without Jax even knowing that Clay killed his Dad. Should be fun.....
> 
> _Sons of Anarchy_ renewed for season 2



Yeah, I know what you mean about some of those little things. Like, the earring Clay wears, it looks like one of those little girl stick on things. LOL! But, the characters are well cast, and the plot is excellent. Except 2 characters irk me. One is the ATF *****, her *attitude* is just a little too over the top, and the other is Tara, her constant blase' attitude, monotone voice, and lack of ever showing a genuine smile bugs me. But, this is TV. heh 

As far as the lids go, California has a helmet law no? Jax riding in sneakers is pretty bad, they should be consistent there, not that it's a law, but no *real biker* would ride in sneakers.  I am hooked on the series nonetheless. 

I missed the first couple episodes, I knew Clay killed Jax's real father, but was he ever shown? Did they ever say what really went down? I picked up the series at the castration episode.


----------



## elder999

Jade Tigress said:


> As far as the lids go, California has a helmet law no?


 
No ****? Knew there was a reason I didn't ride there anymore...:lol:



Jade Tigress said:


> Jax riding in sneakers is pretty bad, they should be consistent there, not that it's a law, but no *real biker* would ride in sneakers.


 
Yeah, screw that-messing up your feet is just as bad as a crack on the noggin'.



Jade Tigress said:


> I am hooked on the series nonetheless.


 
Didn't used to watch much TV. Goddam hotel rooms and their cable, anyway!



Jade Tigress said:


> I missed the first couple episodes, I knew Clay killed Jax's real father, but was he ever shown? Did they ever say what really went down? I picked up the series at the castration episode.


 
Not shown, and they haven't said. It's always implied-especially in conversations between Jemma and Clay. Think it had something to do with the direction the club was taking (running guns? That's kind of unrealistic as well-meth,other drugs, women-sure, but guns?  Guess it's somehow a more palatable crime for prime time viewing, though....)


----------



## Jade Tigress

elder999 said:


> No ****? Knew there was a reason I didn't ride there anymore...:lol:



Yep.  I live in glorious Illinois, ack. Yes, the state of regulations, but can you believe we don't have a helmet law here? (yet) 





> Yeah, screw that-messing up your feet is just as bad as a crack on the noggin'.



Right? 




> Not shown, and they haven't said. It's always implied-especially in conversations between Jemma and Clay. Think it had something to do with the direction the club was taking (running guns? That's kind of unrealistic as well-meth,other drugs, women-sure, but guns?  Guess it's somehow a more palatable crime for prime time viewing, though....)



Thanks. Yep, it's makes for good TV. But...I dunno...the Hell's Angels were/are into gun running I believe.


----------



## elder999

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks. Yep, it's makes for good TV. But...I dunno...the Hell's Angels were/are into gun running I believe.


 

Yeah, but those fellas have always been in a league of their own....


----------



## Jade Tigress

elder999 said:


> Yeah, but those fellas have always been in a league of their own....



True dat. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Jade Tigress said:


> Jax riding in sneakers is pretty bad, they should be consistent there, not that it's a law, but no *real biker* would ride in sneakers. I am hooked on the series nonetheless.


 
LIES.  I often wear Sneakers when I ride.   Are you saying I ain't a real biker?  I got miles in the SNOW on my bike that would disagree with you.  Boots won't protect your ankles as much as they tell you they will... but then again, neither will helmets.  *shrug*

I watched the whole season.  And FWIW, you can watch it for free on Hulu.com


----------



## elder999

Cryozombie said:


> LIES. I often wear Sneakers when I ride.  Are you saying I ain't a real biker? I got miles in the SNOW on my bike that would disagree with you. Boots won't protect your ankles as much as they tell you they will... but then again, neither will helmets. *shrug*


 
Can't see how helmets protect your ankles at all, but that's okay....:lfao:

Safety rules aside, no patch holder would ride in sneakers. Redwings, doc Marten's or some other "safety shoe." Not so much for riding, though there is that to it.

_The better to stomp you with._ :lfao:


----------



## jks9199

elder999 said:


> No ****? Knew there was a reason I didn't ride there anymore...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, screw that-messing up your feet is just as bad as a crack on the noggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't used to watch much TV. Goddam hotel rooms and their cable, anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown, and they haven't said. It's always implied-especially in conversations between Jemma and Clay. Think it had something to do with the direction the club was taking (running guns? That's kind of unrealistic as well-meth,other drugs, women-sure, but guns?  Guess it's somehow a more palatable crime for prime time viewing, though....)


Gun running is very, very believable for an OMG.  Along with meth especially, and other drugs to a lesser extent, it's one of the big criminal activities for OMGs.


----------



## elder999

jks9199 said:


> Gun running is very, very believable for an OMG. Along with meth especially, and other drugs to a lesser extent, it's one of the big criminal activities for OMGs.


 

Not as a _sole_ source of income. While they've been showing doing some hijackings, and one murder for profit (that they shied away from), the club's principle income seems to be from their guns, which isn't really sustainable on the scale portrayed in the TV show.


----------



## jks9199

Can't argue the extent... I haven't really watched the series, though some of my colleagues are big fans.  (I just missed enough of the beginning not to get into it; I'll probably watch it when they start the re-runs.)

As to the various "business" activities of OMGs... Even considering meth dealing, there's really not any of them that the business side is all that successful, though various chapters do better than others.  HA may be the most financially successful, in the most mixed ways... but even the HA clubs I'm familiar with aren't hugely financially successful.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> LIES.  I often wear Sneakers when I ride.   Are you saying I ain't a real biker?  I got miles in the SNOW on my bike that would disagree with you.  Boots won't protect your ankles as much as they tell you they will... but then again, neither will helmets.  *shrug*



Bad Boy! You should know better.  Seriously, boots protect your feet, not just your ankles. And you should have a heel for the peg. But, who am I to talk, I always wear boots, but not a helmet. 



> I watched the whole season.  And FWIW, you can watch it for free on Hulu.com



Cool. I'd like to catch the few episodes I missed. 

They don't deal meth on the show. Wendy is in rehab. Running guns as a sole source of income? I dunno if it's feasible or not but it makes for a damn good show.


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigeress said:
			
		

> Seriously, boots protect your feet, not just your ankles. And you should have a heel for the peg. But, who am I to talk, I always wear boots, but not a helmet.



I hate pegs, I love the floorboards..I'm with you Jade I always wear boots and not a helmet..And in case anyone posts YES, I have been down a few times...


----------



## AceHBK

I love this show.  I watched it when it first started and have been hooked ever since.
I can't wait next year until the new season begins.

I must say that I am a fan of F/X network due to the shows they air on t.v.  They don't show re-runs and the shows always deliver every week.  I just wish they did more episodes for their shows.

My favorite shows happen to be on F/X:
Nip/Tuck (so sad this is the final season)
Rescue Me (Damn shame I have to wait this long for the new season to start)
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## The Kai

Is'nt thisa show about drug dealers, extortionists and thiefs??


----------



## Big Don

The Kai said:


> Is'nt thisa show about drug dealers, extortionists and thiefs??


Maybe you're thinking about The Shield...


I love this show.


----------



## Jade Tigress

The Kai said:


> Is'nt thisa show about drug dealers, extortionists and thiefs??





> "Sons of Anarchy" is an adrenalized drama with darkly comedic undertones about a notorious outlaw motorcycle club intent on protecting their sheltered small town against encroaching drug dealers, corporate developers and overzealous law officers. The club is equally determined to protect their ruthless and illegally thriving arms business. Charlie Hunnam stars as Jackson 'Jax' Teller, a man whose love for the brotherhood is tested by his growing apprehension for its lawlessness. Katey Sagal stars as Gemma Teller Morrow, Jax's force-of-nature mother, who along with Ron Perlman as Clarance 'Clay' Morrow, Jax's stepfather and MC president, have their own darker vision for the club.



http://www.aceshowbiz.com/tv/sons_of_anarchy/summary.html


----------



## The Kai

Gee, so we now cast the Outlaws as good guys and the law officers as bad guys.

There is'nt anything good aboutgangs


----------



## Jade Tigress

The Kai said:


> Gee, so we now cast the Outlaws as good guys and the law officers as bad guys.
> 
> There is'nt anything good aboutgangs



No, actually, the bad guys are cast as bad guys. You should probably watch the show before making judgments. My initial comment about the "ATF *****" was in regards to the story line of her using inappropriate methods of capture which caused an innocent person to be killed, leaving two young children motherless. She's what you'd call a bad *good* guy.


----------



## Cryozombie

The Kai said:


> Gee, so we now cast the Outlaws as good guys and the law officers as bad guys.
> 
> There is'nt anything good aboutgangs



Hey if the shoe fits... which in this case it does.  Even the bad guys in the "Good Guy" organization are painted as Buy guys.  And a Motorcycle Club is not automatically a "gang" just cuz its easy to paint them that way.


----------



## elder999

The Kai said:


> Gee, so we now cast the Outlaws as good guys and the law officers as bad guys.
> 
> There is'nt anything good aboutgangs


 
_ahem!-*Sopranos?*_

_The Shield_, also on FX, was about totally villainous cops. (It was excellent, too!)

Someone else mentioned _Nip/Tuck_, where the central characters, while not necessarily "criminal," display more than a little moral ambiguity....

_Dexter_, about a CSI blood-spatter analyst, who's a serial killer......

_House_, about a misanthropic, drug-addicted physician.....

_Rescue Me_, about a manipulative, hypocritical, self-destructive, narcisistic, alchoholic fire man..... 

So, yeah-_writers_ make "outlaws"  into "good guys." (Central characters? Protagonists?) and "police officers" into "bad guys." (_Antagonists_?) It's only entertainment, and not for _children_. If one doesn't find it entertaining,one should _change the channel_. If one finds it confusing, then _ one probably needs to *grow up.*_


----------



## Jade Tigress

The Kai said:


> Gee, so we now cast the Outlaws as good guys and the law officers as bad guys.



Saw this this morning, found it interesting.



> More than a dozen people, most of them police officers, were charged Tuesday, accused of acting as lookouts during drug deals and poker games, and in some cases, dealing drugs themselves.



Article.


----------



## Cryozombie

elder999 said:


> _Dexter_, about a CSI blood-spatter analyst, who's a serial killer......


 
One of my favorite shows right now, BTW.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> One of my favorite shows right now, BTW.



I have soooo wanted to watch that show. I don't get the channel. HBO right?


----------



## Cryozombie

Showtime.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> Showtime.



Ah. Don't get that one either. Expanded Basic here. *sigh* I hear it's a great show.


----------



## Cryozombie

First couple seasons are on DVD... go rent em.

Lemme know when you figure out who the Icetruck Killer is.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Cryozombie said:


> First couple seasons are on DVD... go rent em.
> 
> Lemme know when you figure out who the Icetruck Killer is.




Cool. I'll definitely rent them. I'll let know when I figure it out. Prolly won't take me too long.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Ok, I got the first season of Dexter on DVD, and it rocks! I just finished watching episode 5, the one where Dexter gets the human traffickers killing the Cubans. 

The Icetruck Killer....hmmmm....John's comment made me think it must be someone already shown in the series if it's something that can be guessed before it's revealed. But no, I don't think that's it anymore, there's no one I would place. Now I'm thinking since Dexter was adopted, maybe he had a brother with the same *tendencies* who was not adopted by the kind of father that was able to shape his outlets. Just guessing at this point, though it's driving me crazy. lol

Another great series. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Jade Tigress said:


> Now I'm thinking since Dexter was adopted, maybe he had a brother with the same *tendencies* who was not adopted by the kind of father that was able to shape his outlets. Just guessing at this point, though it's driving me crazy. lol
> 
> Another great series. :asian:


 
Heh Heh.  You are on the right track...


----------



## CoryKS

Do they really have a logo on their jackets as depicted in the ad?  That's some well-organized anarchy right there.  :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

CoryKS said:


> Do they really have a logo on their jackets as depicted in the ad?  That's some well-organized anarchy right there.  :rofl:



The fact that Anarchy = Chaos and disorder is a misnomer, and something people have no clue about.


----------



## Archangel M

1.Absence of any form of political authority. 
2.Political disorder and confusion. 
3.Absence of any cohesive principle, such as a common standard or purpose. 

All things people wouldnt really want once they got them.


----------



## CoryKS

Cryozombie said:


> The fact that Anarchy = Chaos and disorder is a misnomer, and something people have no clue about.


 
I didn't imply that anarchy = chaos, nor do I want to threadjack this into yet another argument about political theories.


----------

